# France - toll free and cheap diesel



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Usually, when travelling towards Switzerland, for transit to Italy, I run via Belgium and Luxembourg, then the toll payable A4 from Metz to Strasbourg. 

Yesterday however, I started "as advertised" and then on arrival near Metz, headed for Metz Airport and the D955, towards Chateau Salins and then Saverne. From Saverne, it is then as booked towards Molsheim and Obernai. 

The mileage is identical - really it is - and the time factor is 10 mins slower. No traffic at all on the D955. 

On reflection, it would be better to follow the D955 to Phalsbourg and take the A4 one junction to Saverne due to a steep hill. 

Diesel in the Phalsbourg area was 1.01 euro per litre. 

So in a nutshell, toll free Calais - Switzerland! Result.

My only experience with French touring is "passing through" and this new route is ideal for the Alsace. The first few miles of the D955 are troubled with roadworks - making it in to a dual carriageway. 

Russell


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Calais-Switz*

Nice one Russell,
We are hoping to go in that direction in Sept. Denise wishes to go to Pompeii and we will be taking that route.
A couple of days in the Naples/Pompeii area then around the coast to the French Riviera for a few days.
Thanks
Rex


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Russell, many thanks for that - as you know, we are off that way next week ( yippee :lol: ) and this variation sounds good - will have a look at the map and se ehow it goes.
How you doing mate? You seem to be doiong Ok - coping reasonably well ( most of the time anyway  ) 
When are you coming back to the UK? 
We'll prob be in Italy till about the start of the 2nd week of May, so maybe you'll still be over here then.
Anyway, you take care of yourself and maybe we'll see you soon.
Terri & Brian x


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hello

I am going to the UK next week, but will try another route, via the N4 to Saverne, then an unknown road to Luneville and the A31 from Nancy to Luxembourg!

I could get to like driving in France!

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell,

I know this area quite well: However, as far as I remember the D955 ends already at Héming, where you change over onto the N4. The N4 is nowadays really good to drive up to Phalsbourg, since the last gap in the bypass around Saverne has been closed about a year or two ago.

The "unknown road from Saverne to Lunéville is most probably also the N4. The dual carriageway bit ends however in Héming (at least it did so in October 2006), from there on it is normal "Route Nationale" until some km before Lunéville. All other roads between the two places are quite narrow. Passable with a not too large MH, but quite time-consuming.

The A31 is then toll-free over the whole length from Nancy to Luxembourg, so no probs here. Nancy itself, especially Place Stanislas, is an absolute must-see. 

And, if you think that Diesel is cheap in France, then try Luxembourg next time!  

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*N4 toll free*

Hello

I forgot to post this. Came back from Strasbourg via the N4 and the new dual carraige way section, onto the A31. It is about 30 miles longer than the D955, but due to very heavy traffic around Nancy, I have crossed this route off my list.

From now on, the route to Italy will be...

Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Mons - Arlon - Luxembourg - Thionville - Metz - Metx Airport - D955 towards Chateau Salins, D955 to Sarrebourg, then N4 dual carriageway to Phalsbourg. Onto the A4 motorway for one junction (this avoid the steep hill in Saverne). Leave the motorway at J45 and pick up signs for Molsheim etc. Spend a night there, then southward towards Colmar, Mulhouse and the Swiss border.

Toll free except the one junction which cost me 1.10 euros.

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks - I have it saved. However, I don't think the airport has much to do with it as the D955 seems to come out SE where as the airport is SSW.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell. I fancy doing this route sometime.I don't like doing more than about 150 miles a day nowadays, so how long do you reckon.
I will have to study the aires book unless any one can suggest some good ones or recommend some campsites on route.
Hope your sadness is receding.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Metz*

Hello

Pusser - the Airport signs appear before the ones for the D955. It is there purely for reference and then once you are south of Metz, there are signs for Chateau whtsit.

Sid - Calais - Obernai is about 370 miles. I have no idea how to break the journey as I tend to "crack on". If it helps, Calais - Luxembourg is about 250 miles, Luxembourg - Obernai about 125 miles.

I can't wait til I am on those roads again, with the Kontiki - I mean (Pusser) a German van! LOL

Russell


----------

